# Like a doormouse on Valium



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

"Like a doormouse on Valium"







I read that phrase in a book last night. It was about a lady doing something very slowly and laboriously. Seems an excellent phrase to apply to myself with the M.E/CFS sometimes!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i think im more like an elephant on valium


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

LOL


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan, LOL, I can relate.


----------

